# REAL KAYAK FISHING LEGENDS



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

I just recieved September issue of Queenland Fishing Monthly magazine and who's on the cover no other than our own Billy 'Bob' Watson & a 2 page story on another Kayak fishing Legend Alex'iron bar' Kiefer just inspiring stuff. Happy Fishin Fishbrain 
ps SORRY ! Billy all the mag wouldn't fit on the scanner


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

well done billybob!.

haven't seen any posts from him in a while - hopefully he is still catching those monsters up Noosa way!

ps. any idea if that K-FISH magazine is still going to come out?


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

A legend he is, thanks for all your help in the past Billybob.

Milt,


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I might even have to buy this mag, sounds like some good reading.


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

YakAtak said:


> I might even have to buy this mag, sounds like some good reading.


I find it a great read, especially with the fishing reports. I was hoping that they might have run a story on Billybob, but no, Bill has himself written an excellent article about a wheelchair bound guy who he helps out on the kayaking front. Great stuff, and well worth a read.

Chris


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Picked up my copy yesterday and had a flick through the pages, but havent yet had a good read. Yakfishing is getting very good exposure at the moment. Fishbrain's Trevor knocked em dead over at Ausfish along with WayneD's bit flattie. If Spottymac had of posted his Snapper on there, it would have also got tongues wagging. I think Billybob's front page will convert a few people who havent yet taken the plunge and we should see a few more yaks out there soon.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't normally buy fishing magazines, but this one is a "must have".

If we can get a yak on the front page say 3 times a year, that would be a pretty good outcome 8) .....and thanks Billy Bob and keep those Spaniards a coming...

Cheers all Andybear :lol: 8)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

I was taking pics for a mate on my Swing at the Head of the River Rowing Regatta on Hinze Dam today.

The swing was the only boat within a couple of kms, other than race craft and a couple of official tinnies

And after the races I came ashore to have a few coldies, and was approached by a number of people who had read Bill's QFM article and pumped me heavily with kayak fishing questions.

Such an inspiring story has generated a lot of interest in yak fishing


----------



## Squidgie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah on ya Billy Bob. With exposure like this, kayak fishing will be massive in the next couple of years. If it grows at the same rate it has since I started about three years ago, who knows where it will be in another three. 
Will be good to see less boats out on the water and more kayaks.


----------



## Capn Jimbo (Feb 19, 2006)

One of our legends here in the States is Kayak Willie, who paddled one of the first (one-off) glass SOT's made and entered the here famous Pompano Rodeo Sailfish Tourney. He made his own rods, developed unique methods, built his own paddle, and more - all designed so that he could go offshore and compete against expensive sportfishing boats and their crews.

His story is fascinating and I had the great fortune of interviewing Willie, who has since become a good friend...

Link to Kayak Willie Interview by Capn Jimbo


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZBc7xAAAArXgAASQIEIsBAAJ+PcACAASKnjUjJskw0IRNNMgaAAKANVTZo8vks9OWmlCq08MZZgfHuyjyo6uNaHe79f41OoCUGgSKQIKfF3JFOFCQkFzvEA


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I was hoping to have free reign of the waters for a bit longer, everyone's doing their best to spoil that! ;-)


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

BB and IB certainly are awesome legends.
Been a long time, what's new with you Brad?


----------



## Ironbar (Apr 7, 2008)

occy said:


> PS anyone know how Billy Bob is these days?


He's going very well and is very busy.


----------

